# Happy Birthday lohachata



## Guest (Jul 23, 2014)

Happy Birthday to you 
Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday dear John
Happy Birthday to you

May you have a wonderful birthday filled with wonderful surprises and wishes come true!

Happy Birthday John!


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

have a good one bud, happy birthday


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday John!!


----------



## Mystery snail (Mar 26, 2010)

Happy Birthday John!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

thank you my friends for the birthday wishes..growing old is tough you know....lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2014)

You are very welcome John. You are not old, you are 39 and holding.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

OK, tell my body that.....lol


----------

